# What thread size...



## lmcminn (Nov 8, 2009)

I recently bought some mach 3 razor heads from The Golden Nib.  They come with threaded rods to attach to the turned handles.  Does anyone know what size the threads are?  I think I saw on eBay that the rods are 4mm, but it doesn't mention the thread size.  Can anyone help?  I have the standard size thread and die kit, but nothing metric.  So, I'll have to buy the right size and do not want to have to buy the whole kit.

lmcminn


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 9, 2009)

I would recommend contacting The Golden Nib, the owner there
is a nice guy and probably knows exactly what you want to know.:wink:


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 9, 2009)

The one I use has the # before the -32 worn off, but the next one up is an 8-32.  I am assuming it is a 6-32 as they increase in 2's. Hope this helps



lmcminn said:


> I recently bought some mach 3 razor heads from The Golden Nib.  They come with threaded rods to attach to the turned handles.  Does anyone know what size the threads are?  I think I saw on eBay that the rods are 4mm, but it doesn't mention the thread size.  Can anyone help?  I have the standard size thread and die kit, but nothing metric.  So, I'll have to buy the right size and do not want to have to buy the whole kit.
> 
> lmcminn


----------



## TomW (Nov 9, 2009)

From the Golden Nib web site:

*Mach 3 style razor heads*, quality nickle plating for a lasting finish, base thread size is M4 x .70.........

Tom


----------

